# Notebook mit Touchscreen gesucht!



## master.of.war (27. Oktober 2012)

Guten Abend,

ich suche einen neuen Laptop mit Touchscreen Display.
Ein Kollege hat vor ca. 1.5 Jahren ein Laptop bei Dell gekauft (17 Zoll) mit Multitouchscreen, alles läuft auf diesem perfekt, nun da Windows 8 raus ist wollte ich mir auch einen neuen Laptop kaufen, ebenfalls mit Touch-Display.
Allerings kann ich NIRGENDS einen 15 Zoll Laptop mit Touchscreen finden?! Überall nur 13 Zöller. Dell bietet leider auch keine Laptops derart mehr an, damals war das Angebot von Dell der Hammer, da man einfach nur 100 Euro mehr bezahlt hat für diesen Laptop. Weiß irgendwer ob so etwas demnächst nochmal kommt?

Mfg
master.of.war


----------



## fadade (27. Oktober 2012)

Vielleicht wären für dich 14" ja auch in Ordnung, dann gäbe es hier einige: Notebooks im Preisvergleich.

Da ich nicht genau weiß, was du jetzt mit Touchscreen meinst (Stift- oder Fingereingabe?) kann ich auch nichts konkretes vorschlagen, aber Lenovo hat zumindest sehr gute Geräte für Stifteingabe im Angebot 

Allerdings kenne ich mich mit Touchscreengeräten auch nicht so gut aus ... Maus + Tastatur sind mir noch am liebsten. Deswegen weiß ich auch nicht, ob es demnächst noch Geräte geben wird, aber da Windows 8 ja für sowas optimiert wurde ist nach dem Launch damit wohl zu rechnen.

Edit: Also von Dell gäbe es z.B. dieses hier: http://www.pcgameshardware.de/Preisvergleich/642647 (in 17")


----------



## master.of.war (27. Oktober 2012)

Ich meine Fingereingabe


----------



## Superwip (27. Oktober 2012)

Acer Aspire V5 oder HP Spectre XT wären etwa Möglichkeiten... beide sind allerdings "Ultrabooks"- sie sind also auf Kosten der Leistung sehr dünn und leicht.

Vor etwa zwei Jahren haben Dell und Lenovo eine ganze Reihe Notebooks mit optionalem Multitouchscreen angeboten, primär im High-End Business Segment; dieses Feature wurde in der folgenden Generation aber wieder gestrichen, vermutlich aufgrund von mangelndem Erfolg (kein Wunder, das Feature wurde auch nirgendwo beworben).


----------



## master.of.war (28. Oktober 2012)

Ich hätte noch einen interessanten von Samsung gefunden. In der Überschrift steht Touchscreen, allerdings finde ich den Laptop nirgendswo anders:
http://www.amazon.de/Samsung-700Z3A...4?s=computers&ie=UTF8&qid=1351372073&sr=1-104

Kann jemand bestätigen dass dieser Laptop wirklich einen Touchscreen hat oder findet irgendwo weitere Informationen?


----------



## Olstyle (28. Oktober 2012)

Ich würde an deiner Stelle noch ein paar Wochen warten. Alle Notebookhersteller haben in den letzten Wochen Touchscreen Laptops für Windows 8 vorgestellt, die müssen nur noch in die Läden.
Mein Favorit bleibt bis jetzt das Lenovo Yoga aber das ist natürlich etwas kompakter als du dir vorgestellt hast.


----------



## master.of.war (28. Oktober 2012)

Okay, habe auch eben mal mit Dell geschrieben:
Details zum Inspiron 15z Ultrabook | Dell Deutschland

Die Serie finde ich recht interessant sobald der Touch Bildschirm hinzu kommt. Der Touch Bildschirm wird ebenfalls eine Auflösung von 1080p auf 15 Zoll haben und mal sehn wie hoch der Aufpreis ist, der amerikanische Support meine nicht mehr als 100 Euro.
Dann wart ich wohl noch etwas und melde mich dann ggf. nochmal in ein paar Wochen wenn mehrere zur Auswahl stehen und ich noch fragen haben sollte  .

Vielen Dank nochmal für die Hilfe.


----------



## Superwip (30. Oktober 2012)

Das sind aber auch "Ultrabooks" mit schwachem ULV CPU- wenn du damit ernsthaft spielen willst solltest du dich nach stärkerer Hardware umsehen.


----------



## qwerqwer99 (31. Oktober 2012)

Das Asus U500VZ = Asus UX51VZ sollte irgendwann endlich erscheinen. Das soll es auch als touch Variante geben, vermuteter Name: UX51VZ*A*. 
Hierbei handelt es sich um ein Permium Notebook. i7-3xxxQM, GT650M, SSD, ... im ultraschlanken Zennbook Alu-Gehäuse mit 15" IPS Display. -> klick


----------

